# Baby with Cleft Palate



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Our little Sassy is 1 week old. I just had the vet out because Sassy kept having milk drip out her nose. 
I was afraid the she would inhale it back into her lungs. She has a huge cleft palate. 
If anyone has had a kid with this please post. I am trying to figure out what to do.
Suellen :mecry: :?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, I'm so sorry :hug: I've not dealt with this but I think the fact that she has been able to eat for the last week is promising, though she really has major risk of pneumonia due to inhalation :hug:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I am so sorry, that must be so difficult for you. :hug: Has this ever happened before? I have read that certain types of plants consumed by the dam can cause cleft palates in kids. I believe that lupine (also known as bluebonnet I think) is one of those.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I had one born this year... hers was only a cleft lip though... but she has done very well... she is 14 weeks old or so now??? Haven't checked the calendar! LOL She eats fine hasn't had any issues to date and has still had the same growth rate as her sisters. Basically, it has not affected her quality of life at all.... but she never had any problems nursing.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks 
My husband found a place in Logan Utah (we live in Utah)
that has been doing research on
cleft palates in goats. They have come up with an appliance that is
surgically attached over the cleft palate. We are waiting to hear back
from them to find out more. 
Suellen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks
> My husband found a place in Logan Utah (we live in Utah)
> that has been doing research on
> cleft palates in goats. They have come up with an appliance that is
> ...


I haven't experienced this before either... :hug: 
But maybe there is hope to repair it.... :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

that would be great if you could get an apliance that actually worked. In my experience the best thing has always been to put the animal down as they cant eat properly, and usually end up enhaling milk/water into the lungs. 
If you are able to get an apliance for her i dont think i would ever breed her nor would i cross her parents again. Something genetically didnt click.
beth


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

We got more information. The appliance is for humans (they didn't mention that part) The good 
news is this place in Logan Utah specializes in repairing cleft palates in goats. The (Logan)vet 
says that it should be repairable and will work with my vet here if she is willing.
Suellen


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Yay  Great news!! She's so sweet looking, I hope everything comes together (oh, pun-tastic lol).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

keep us informed -- I hope it works out easily for you guys and the vet is willing to try it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.... that would be great.... she would make a great pet.. if you could get her all fixed up... ray: :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

That's great news! You must feel relieved. And kudos to you for taking the time and energy to find this special baby the medical help she needs. She is adorable! Cute as a button! Yes, please do keep us informed on how it all goes.

Deb Mc


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, let us know how it goes. 

The one thing I do want to caution though, and it just breaks my heart to say this, that they have shown that usually animals with a cleft palate have associated heart defects as well, and this can then affect their health and welfare as they grow. 

I check every kid at birth and thank goodness have never had one. 

Best of luck to you and your beautiful girl


----------

